# Awesome horse pic contest ends May 29! post alot! look at this thread! :)



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are my entries. 

Best Horse Under English Tack: Triple To A Tia










Best Jump: Triple To A Tia










Best Hug: HR Nahja (aka Dreamer)










Best Trot: Those Who Judge










Best Canter: HR Nahja










Best Cross Country: Rhinestone Gidget










Best Bareback:Gold Label









Best Free Spirit: HR Sha Kitt










Best Bond Between Horse & Rider: Fiery Dancing Rebel










Best Thoroughbred: I Cannon I Will










Best Arab: HR Najha










Best Trail: Little Orphan Annie










Funniest: Derby










Best Anything: (Head Shot) Triple To A Tia


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

3-best hug

11-bond between horse and rider

17-best tail

18- funniest

19-best ANYTHING!!!! if there is a category i didnt post here that you would like to enter, GO AHEAD if your pic doesnt fit any oof the above criteria, post it under this class


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

looks good so far! keep posting!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

can this go in both 10 and 11?


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

more, more!!!!


----------



## taken4walk (May 11, 2012)

My sweet Nona and her fuzzy friends! best cute! lol


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*4-Best trot
-Miss Annie-









5-Best canter
-Touche-










9- Best horse under Western tack
-Diesel and I-









10-Free spirit
-Thunder-








 
12- Best Paint
-Denali-








 
14-Best Thoroughbred
-My racer turned broodmare, Shirley's Brittney-









15- Best Arab
-Mikey-









16- Best Friesian*
*-Andreas-*







*

18- Funniest
-Kodi thinks he's hilarious, Sophie doesn't really think so-









19-Best anything
-Purple Barbie-








*​


----------



## Hayleaoryan (May 21, 2012)

Paint: 4 day old Casper, white marking looks like California. 


























Appaloosa: Montana. <3 (Full photos looked better, cropped them to show just her)




















Arabian: 8 month old Aspen. <3




























Mustang(Other): Spirit. <3


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

*contest*

Best Bond between rider an horse: This is me and my now 4 year old American Warmblood Chloe. No one believed that I could train her completely tackless and Me & Her did it!


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

Best Trot: The pic is a terrible quality thanks to my cell phone but at least it shows Chloe's trot!


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

Best Canter or Best Color?


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

Best western under saddle


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

Best Canter


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

19 - Beach ride


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

1-best horse under english tack
9- best horse under western tack
11-bond between horse and rider
13-best appaloosa


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

-best horse under english tack








2-best jump


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

3. Best hug.


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

1-best horse under english tack
2-best jump
3-best hug
4-best trot

Kid Rocker









5-best canter

Kid Rocker









6 best cross country
7-best bareback
8- best barrels
9- best horse under western tack
10-free spirit

Kid Rocker









11-bond between horse and rider
12- bedst paint
13-best appaloosa
14-best thoroughbred

Angel Till Dawn









15- best arab

Majestic Marquis









16- best fresian
17-best trail
18- funniest

Majestic Marquis









19-best ANYTHING!!!!

Majestic Marquis


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

1 bond between horse and rider


2 best jump ( I have 2 in this one)


3 best barrels (I have 2 in this one)


4 best horse under western tack


5 best ANYTHING 


6 Best Trot ( I have 3 in this one)


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

RESULTS PART 1
There are a LOT of pictures, so i judged classes 1-11 today and tommorrow i will judge 12-19!!!
Here they are:

1- best under english tack xxdanioo!!!!!!!!!
2- best jump standardbred!!!!!
3-best hug stellaIW!!!!!!!!
4- best trot omgpink!!!!!!
5- best canter jumper399!!!!!!!!!!!
6- cross country horses4healing!!!!!!!!!
7- best bareback horses4healing!!!!!!
8- best barrels mimi loves horses!!!!!!!!!!
9- best western omgpink!!!!!!!!!
10- free spirit horses 4 healing!!!!!!!!!!!!
11- best bond pinto tess!!!!!!!!!!!

great job on those announced today and stay tuned for the final announcment!!!!!


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

okay here are the rest of the results!!!

12- best paint Omg pink!!!!!!!
13- best appaloosa hayleaoryan!!!!!!!
14- best thoroughbred horses4healing!!!!!!
15-best arabian horses 4 healing!!!!!!!!!!
16-best friesan omgpink!!!!!!!
17-best trail horses4healing!!!!!!!
18-funniest omgpink!!!!!
19- best anything- puddintat!!!!!!!

thanks everyone for participating and loved everyones pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the win! I love the pic of Dancer's booty


----------

